# First Proto of the 75 foot version of the Speedloader



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice, I think that design is going to catch on, hopefully you got a patent  I think I want one, you guys gonna do a spectra version?


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

So when are the first ones going to be ready?


----------



## shanebenedict (May 13, 2005)

The 50 footer is in stores now. The 75 is hopefully going to be in production in a month or so. No firm date yet. We are going to do a high strength version. Not sure of dates.


----------

